# Color changing c dilute woes



## ChromatikKritters (Mar 1, 2018)

So I live in the southern US. Like satans armpit describes the temps and humidity here. I just got into Cream and it's my first experience with c dilutes. Oh my god, my once beautiful boy looks like he rolled around in a dirt pile for a few hours. Looks like I'll only be able to show these things in the winter which only lasts maybe a month or two lol.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

If it's any consolation, that's still a beautiful mouse!


----------



## ChromatikKritters (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> If it's any consolation, that's still a beautiful mouse!


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

